# Uwell Crown 4 - WOW!



## Rude Rudi (11/2/19)

I picked up the Uwell Crown 4 yesterday and am well impressed, and then some. This is the long awaited follow up of the Crown and should reclaim the success of the original Crown as the Crown 2 and 3 were both pretty lame.

As a full-time dripper, I was blown away by the flavour this baby produces on the standard SS coil supplied. I ordered the mesh coil form another vendor and should get it today - heard good things about it.

It comes out the box with a 6ml bubble glass which is plenty as this baby is not thirsty at all. The top cap is unscrewed with a funky quarter turn mechanism which makes filling and opening a breeze. The supplied coils are superb and comfortably handles high wattages with ease. 
After watching a few reviews, I tested the claims of zero dry hits by chain vaping at 95W and it held up beautifully. Not a single dry hit in sight.

It comes with a patented "Self cleaning condensation holder" which sucks up condensation and excess juice back into the wick, ensuring no waste and a cleaner unit.

*Pro's*
Easy to install, fill and use
Leak free - like really
Doesn't chow the batteries
Not thirsty
Sleek & sexy
Amazing airflow
Superb build quality
Good price

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

